# I need to upgrade my phone



## PowersSax911 (May 8, 2010)

I'm eligible for an upgrade now and i want to get a new phone, but i cant find one that suits my needs! 
I want:
1. A pull out QWERTY Keyboard, not a touchscreen one (for texting)
2. A decent camera. 2 Mp (or greater) should suffice
3. Video Recording capabilities
4. Full Html browser would be nice. Optional however
5. Durable, just in case i drop it. Hopefully never


HTC has some nice ones, but $200 is a lot of money. So lets keep it under 200 shall we?? And the Lg Expo looks nice too. Is there any way to evade AT&T data plan that they force upon you. by buying it for a month when you get your phone then cancel the data plan the next month????

Oh. and im AT&T

Any Suggestions???


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to defer to those who are more "in" with the electronic age. I don't have a cell phone. Every time I drive out my driveway, I say a prayer to the coin phone god that if I break down a coin phone booth will be within walking distance. I used to have a Verizon account. I had the cheapest plan they sold. After two years of having the phone and paying them $39 a month, I came to the realization that $480 a year could be better used elsewhere. I hadn't used the phone or the service once in that whole time. Yes...I am a dinosaur.


----------



## chadk (May 8, 2010)

If you are in to facebook, twitter, and social networking, you should look into the new Microsoft KIN phone: http://phones.verizonwireless.com/kin/#/compare


Awesome camera and video. And just drag and drop to facebook\myspace\twitter.

Has full keypad as well as touch screen. Best of both worlds.

Oh, just saw you are on stuck with AT&T... maybe you can switch?


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

I was gonna leave this alone, BUT, if you are going to go with the WORST carrier, you might as well use the BEST phone. Get an IPhone. I've got the IPod Touch and have no problems typing or sending e-mails with it.


----------



## BethyB1022 (May 8, 2010)

I have AT&T and I have a Pantech matrix that has a full keyboard that slides out and a camera that's decent. It is great on battery and I have dropped it a few times and it keeps on kicking. No touchscreen. I love it!

My bf has an iphone, they get you w/a mega expensive data plan on that one. Plus he dropped it and the screen shattered. But he did LOVE that phone because it was so much more than just a phone.

p.s. I don't know if I agree that AT&T is the worst out there, I even got service in middle of nowhere Alaska with mine. It may just depend on the area you live in.


----------



## Kristina (May 8, 2010)

I've had my Motorola Q through Alltel for YEARS... Gotta be four or five. I have actually bought a couple of new phones since then, LG and Samsung, and keep going back with the Q. I love it.

I don't know anything about the newer versions, but I have never been disappointed with any of my Motorola's.

Yvonne, you should look into www.safelink.com They are free, simple phones, you get like 70 minutes a month for free, and would be great just to carry in the car in case of a breakdown. My daughter has a decent little Nokia from safelink. The minutes roll over from month to month also.


----------



## webskipper (May 8, 2010)

As soon as the new Apple iPhone is released to the public you will be able to get it on ATT, Verizon, Sprint, maybe Cricket too..

4G and a dual processor. This baby eliminate my need for a new laptop.

What ever happened to nickels for phone calls?


----------



## terracolson (May 8, 2010)

i am a blackberry person....


----------



## webskipper (May 8, 2010)

terracolson said:


> i am a blackberry person....



That's Crackberry


----------



## PowersSax911 (May 8, 2010)

First of all, I'm stuck with at&t, unfortunately (I'm on a family plan). There not bad, but i hate the 30 dollars a month for a data plan I'll never use!! I have to say NO to the iphone. I need a battery that'll last longer than a day and a half. And it costs $600 a year to operate. I just need a phone that can talk, text and get on the internet. No apps for me!!!  I do like the LG Expo. yes its $200, but it may drop in price in time for my birthday.


----------



## dmmj (May 8, 2010)

the only mobile phone I have is when I get angry and throw my handheld phone across the room, sorry I can't help you.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

BethyB1022 said:


> I have AT&T and I have a Pantech matrix that has a full keyboard that slides out and a camera that's decent. It is great on battery and I have dropped it a few times and it keeps on kicking. No touchscreen. I love it!
> 
> My bf has an iphone, they get you w/a mega expensive data plan on that one. Plus he dropped it and the screen shattered. But he did LOVE that phone because it was so much more than just a phone.
> 
> p.s. I don't know if I agree that AT&T is the worst out there, I even got service in middle of nowhere Alaska with mine. It may just depend on the area you live in.



I get Consumer Reports and every year AT&T rates the worst in most of the country against Altell, Verizon, Sprint and T Mobile. The worst , by far. Having said that, they ALL have holes. No matter where in the country you go one will sometimes work while the others won't. I have friends and co-workers who have all of them and we often go to far flung places because of our job. Generally, I have found what consumer reports says to be true. My friends with the IPhones LOVE them, but hate AT&T's service. I have one friend who loves her Blackberry, but I can't stand those things. I really tried to like it, but I only ended up wanting to throw it out the window.

BTW, I just use a "regular" phone.


----------



## dmward1978 (May 8, 2010)

verizon droid


----------



## PowersSax911 (May 8, 2010)

if i can kindly ask to keep this strictly for AT&T please.... I don't want fanboys getting all over this thread. That belongs in the debatable topics forum please...


----------

